# Suggest a distro for my netbook



## vanarp (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a HP mini netbook with Atom N2800 processor and 2GB RAM. It came pre-installed with Win7 starter (32-bit) and it works great.

With my itching to use Linux, I installed Linux Mint 13 (XFCE) as dual boot and it works fine. But I cannot feel it as smooth as Win7 runs. Running Linux Mint MATE edition was awful.

Appreciate your suggestions for any other Linux distribution that is well optimized for my Netbook's configuration.


----------



## netnub (Jun 8, 2013)

opensuse.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 8, 2013)

CrunchBang! Lightweight and fast.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to have a netbook it ran Lubuntu (Ubuntu with LXDE)...

But netbooks are silly now, get a Chromebook instead (specifically the $249 Samsung chromebook)


----------



## Mun (Jun 8, 2013)

Xubuntu


----------



## vanarp (Jun 8, 2013)

shovenose said:


> But netbooks are silly now, get a Chromebook instead (specifically the $249 Samsung chromebook)


 
They are not officially available in my country


----------



## nocom (Jun 8, 2013)

BSD  

no thanks for thank you


----------



## drmike (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd try Crunchbang.  Intended for older and lighter GUI interested folks.   But it is Debian and if your hardware isn't supported or problems with Debian, will have it with Crunchy also.

Puppy has always been good, albeit odd and non Debian --- still is right?  Been a while since I considered Puppy again.

Xubuntu which GUI managed is Xubuntu bundling?-  Most of the Ubuntu derivatives use bloatware for GUI these days with tons of disk IO eating "logging" features.  Doubles as a privacy concern.

Linux Mint should be considered.  Haven't used the latest.   

Most problems with portables tend to run from the Debian main branch on down to the derivatives and I've had a number of problems in the past across all of the derivatives.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 8, 2013)

nocom said:


> Puppy linux frugal to ram + compiz+cairo dock


 
isn't Puppy linux available as a live cd/dvd iso ?


----------



## nocom (Jun 9, 2013)

never mind


----------



## rsk (Jun 9, 2013)

Definitely go for Ubuntu, but without Unity ... Yuck!


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 9, 2013)

I use my HP Mini as my primary workstation and I only have Windows 7 installed on it mainly because mine has the Broadcom Crystal HD chip for video playback that didn't have Linux support last time I checked. Not sure if you have the same chip or if that's a concern for you.


----------



## bbb (Jun 9, 2013)

Gentoo (use distcc).


----------



## vanarp (Jun 9, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I use my HP Mini as my primary workstation and I only have Windows 7 installed on it mainly because mine has the Broadcom Crystal HD chip for video playback that didn't have Linux support last time I checked. Not sure if you have the same chip or if that's a concern for you.


Mine seems to be this one: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3600 Series. I have no problems playing videos but not as smooth as in Win7.


----------

